# supprimer dossier importation ipad 2



## dieu le père (25 Juillet 2011)

bonjour 
j'ai un petit souci avec mon ipad 2 (bon d'accord je sais c'est pas grand chose mais sa me stresse)
hier j'ai importer des photo d'une carte SD sur mon ipad a l'aide d'un adaptateur.
Mais depuis j'ai dans l'onglet "album"  les dossier "dernière importation" et "importer" 2fois mais ils son vide et pas moyen de les supprimer 
dans l'onglet événement j'en ai aussi 3 avec la date a laquelle j'ai importer les photo mais eux non plus pas possible a supprimer et sont aussi vide. 
j'ai meme fais une restauration (suivi d'un back up bien sur) mais ils sont toujours la 

une idée pour les supprimées ?


----------



## dieu le père (26 Juillet 2011)

personne ???


----------



## davidcaro2 (26 Juillet 2011)

Si on en crois ta signature tu es sur iOS 5 beta, donc pas grand monde pourra t aider étant donné que celui ci n est pas sorti.

Ceci dit je crois que j ai ce problème avec iOS 4.3.3 , certaines photos refusent de s effacer, comme je suis en vacances je n ai pas mon imac mais pense pouvoir les effacer en passant par iTunes , je vérifierai en rentrant.


----------



## dieu le père (27 Juillet 2011)

J'espère que ce n'est que un bogue de la version 5 et qui le rectifierons dans la version final ou la GM parce que j'ai essayer de restaurer avec iTune mais pas moyen de les enlever ces dossier 
Mais merci de ta réponse


----------



## snilabes (15 Août 2011)

J'ai un pb plus ou moins similaire sous 4.3.3 : j'ai importé 7 giga via le kit caméra, et maintenant impossible de les supprimer depuis itunes.
Et j'ai vraiment pas envie de me supprimer tout ça à la main depuis l'ipad (1500 photos)...

Quelqu'un a une idée?


----------

